# McGee and Kate's first of 2012



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

The babies are old enough to pull, here they are.



















All three are Cinnamons, so all three are hens. The last two clutches these two produced had pearls and cinnamon pearls, so I figured that that is what I would get and had two people wanting to adopt two... Now McGee and Kate have to go and make a liar out of me. Will my pesky birds ever let me be right?

McGee and Kate are taking some time off, We will see what we get in a couple of months.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks bj, they do make pretty babies no mater what the mutation.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

And I rarely see _just_ cinnamons..usually cinnamon pearls and such; I love the mutation. Only one of my boys carries it and only in a split so I don't get to see that coloring often.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Super adorable babies


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Their color is gorgeous...almost a silvery color....Beautiful


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are gorgeous


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha what lovely girls you have there! McGee is just showing off!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Theyre all gorgeous Thanks for sharing X x


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, McGee is split x1 cinnamon, x2 pearl. I don't know what happened this time... probably the one egg that did not hatch was the Cinnamon Pearl that JaimeS wanted lol.


----------



## tom123 (Jun 6, 2011)

beautiful girls!


hmm... McGee and Kate.... NCIS??????


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

tom123 said:


> beautiful girls!
> 
> 
> hmm... McGee and Kate.... NCIS??????


Look at my signature... I have Gibbs, Kate, Tony, Abby, Ziva, McGee, Lee, Ducky, Jenny, and Palmer.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

The babies are so adorable the coloring is stunning I enjoyed all the pictures.


----------



## tom123 (Jun 6, 2011)

4birdsNC said:


> Look at my signature... I have Gibbs, Kate, Tony, Abby, Ziva, McGee, Lee, Ducky, Jenny, and Palmer.



 ....... very nice...


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

No problem Tom, I wasn't trying to sound sarcastic. I am a big NCIS fan.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so cute and adorable


----------

